# [KRB] Preauthentication failed while getting initial credent

## davidou2a

Bonjour tout le monde voila je mets un proxy Squid sur une gentoo utilisée en serveur local, et on m'a demandé de le faire fonctionner avec Active Directory...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361301.html

J'ai suivi ce tuto mais lors du kinit :

```
Kerios davidou # kinit Administrateur

Password for Administrateur@CG2A.ORG: 

kinit(v5): Preauthentication failed while getting initial credentials
```

Si quelqu'un a une idée car la je seche

FQDN Serveur AD/Kerberos : srv1.cg2a.org

Domaine AD : cg2a.org

Voiçi mes fichiers confs :

krb5.conf

```
Kerios davidou # cat /etc/krb5.conf

[libdefaults]

        default_realm = CG2A.ORG

[realms]

        CG2A.ORG = {

                kdc = CG2A.ORG

        }

[domain_realms]

        .kerberos.server = SRV1.CG2A.ORG
```

smb.conf

```
Kerios davidou # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   load printers = yes

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   map to guest = bad user

   encrypt passwords = yes

   public = yes

   dns proxy = no 

   netbios name = Kerios

   printing = cups

   writeable = yes

   path = /home/davidou/Partages/UPLOADS

   workgroup = Workgroup

   os level = 20

   comment = Envois de fichiers

   printcap name = cups

   guest only = yes

   security = user

   max log size = 50

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = yes

[UPLOADS]

[DOWNLOADS]

   comment = T�l�chargement de fichiers

   path = /home/davidou/Partages/DOWNLOADS
```

Merçi a vous

----------

## Mickael

Salut j'ai trouvé ceci :

 *Quote:*   

>  Matthijs> A couple of days ago i've got this error:
> 
>     Matthijs> matthijs at server:~$ kinit Password for
> 
>     Matthijs> matthijs at ACTIVE2.HOMELINUX.ORG: kinit(v5):
> ...

 

le lien

EDIT : il n'y a pas de ligne renseignant :  realm = DOMAIN.COM  dans ton smb.conf, mais cela ne doit pas avoir de rapport puisque d'après le tuto, on configure samba après krb....

EDIT 2 : 

y'a pas une erreur là :

 *Quote:*   

> Kerios davidou # cat /etc/krb5.conf
> 
> [libdefaults]
> 
>         default_realm = CG2A.ORG
> ...

 

----------

## davidou2a

ah j'avais pas fait gaffe... je vais essayer ça je tiens au courant des que je peux merci  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

Bon et bien ça fonctionne, merçi a toi  :Smile: 

----------

